# Dusseldorf Stellplatz - Messe or Tonhallenufer



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

am off to Dusseldorf towards the end of the month for an exhibition at the Messehalle.

I know there is a motorhome park at the Messe with full hookup etc but I have 2 concerns:

noise from the local motorway/airport
it's some way from the city centre (Altstadt) for nightlife

there is another Stellplatz called Tonhallenufer which is very close to the Altstadt and is right next to the river - I've stayed very close to this one before on one of the hotel boats - which should be much quieter, but it has no facilities. I'm not too bothered about no facilities for a couple of nights unless it's very cold so I could use the hookup for heating!

anyone stayed at either of these and have any comments??


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

you might have a problem here: 

The "Caravan Center" at the exhibition ground, the "motorhome ground", is not always available. You should check with the host of your show whether it is.

The "stellplatz" site at Tonhallenufer is open all-year, but has as you say no services on site. There is a sanitary point not too far away (signposted), but definitely no hookup.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I used to live in Dusseldorf and can tell you that the messe SP is further away from the airport than where I lived. The noise didn't bother me at all but it may some people.

The Stadt is off of the flight path so should be quieter. You will have problems driving to the messe during the show though. The U bahn provides an excellent service however.

If you do stay at the messe I recommend the schnell imbiss which is very close to there on Deiker Str. If you stay at the stadt I recommend the entire stadt :wink:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks guys

Boff - the caravan park at the Messe is open for the show I'm going to (Medica) - have already checked that. it's the motorway noise that concerns me.

Andy - I've been into the Alstadt a number of times when I've been to this show before, but this is my 1st visit with the motorhome. The Tonhallenufer site is more interesting as it's then an easy walk to the nightlife compared to staying at the showground.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

If it were my choice- the stadt or the messe, for me it'd be stadt every time. It's about 6 or 7 mins on the U Bahn to the messe.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

P.S.

If you eat pork, in the Alt Stadt at the shnelly opposite the U bahn entrance by C&A (from memory- it's just around the corner from the polizei station, ask for a "porky roll" It's the best I've EVER had.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



fatbuddha said:


> it's the motorway noise that concerns me.


Don't worry about the noise. It might look different on Google Maps, but the motorway is actually in quite a distance to the P1 site. In fact, the Tonhallenufer site might even be more noisy, as there is a very busy road and tram bridge over the Rhine just adjacent, and the hundreds of river barges that pass by every night are also not exactly silent.



fatbuddha said:


> The Tonhallenufer site is more interesting as it's then an easy walk to the nightlife compared to staying at the showground.


This is certainly true. However, while the Motorhome Park is open there usually is a shuttle bus service. And at the show ground's main entrance is a tram station with very good connections downtown.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Boff

thanks for the info on the noise issue at the P1 site - that's good to know..

as I said in my opening post, we have stayed on a hotel ship close to the Tonhallenufer site a couple of times before so am aware of the bridge noise and the barges going by - in fact in the hotel ship, you can't help BUT notice the barges as they create a swell that does disturb sleep.

I think we have to weigh up the facilities/ease of acces to the show at the Messe with the lower cost but lack of facilities/ease of access to the Altstadt and then decide which is more important.....

tough call in many ways!


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> I think we have to weigh up the facilities/ease of acces to the show at the Messe with the lower cost but lack of facilities/ease of access to the Altstadt and then decide which is more important.....


Of course, there is also the option of changing places at some time in between... :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

aye - there is that - but only going to be there for 2 nights so doesn't seem worth it - and then heading off down the Moselle valley on the way back home.....

I've PM'd you a question but as well ask here as well

as we've never used a Stellplatz before - do you have to pay at a meter or something to get a ticket??


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> as we've never used a Stellplatz before - do you have to pay at a meter or something to get a ticket??


That depends on the Stellplatz: There are some where you don't pay at all, but most common is a Pay&Display scheme with meters. Sometimes a warden goes round, sometimes you have to pay at a reception kiosk.

At Düsseldorf Tonhalle you get a ticket at the entrance barrier. Keep this ticket, and before you leave walk to one of the payment machines, insert it, pay, *take back your ticket(!)*, and use it to operate the exit barrier.

At the showground, if I remember correctly, there are wardens collecting the fee and issueing the tickets.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for that info Boff - very helpful ta....


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

The Tonhallenufer is a very long car park right next to the Rhine. The end nearest the town is a very easy stroll to the Altstadt and even after an excess of 'Alt' (bier, that is) you'll easily stagger back. Unfortunately it is under a busy bridge over the Rhine and the trams are very noisy from quite early in the morning. There is also a tram stop at the Tonhalle (Concert Hall) next to this end of the Ufer (quay).

The other end of the Tonhallenufer is a long way from the bridge, so much less noise, but also a much longer walk to the town centre. If I remember correctly, once you have entered the pay-and-display car park you can drive right along the Rhine promenade looking for a pitch that is a good compromise between your ears and your legs.

We only ever used the Tonhalle tram stop in this part of Dusseldorf, and my souvenir transport map of Dusseldorf shows no buses/trams running past the other end of the Stellplatz into town, so a long walk.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

When we were at the Tonhallenufer motorhomes were only allowed on the end nearest the bridge and there was not a lot of room. I would stay at the show, the aircraft don't fly during the night, we didn't hear the motorway when we stayed for the motorhome show, and its a short bus ride into town.
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

For those that haven't visited Dusseldorfe, this is the Tonhallenufer


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

When staying at the Messe caravan park, we found the aircraft noise intrusive, and the only quiet times during the night were from midnight to about 04.30 am. Below are two more views of the town Stellplatz, by the river. Too cosy for us, but it was peak holiday time.

Jock.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jock. Things must have changed since we were there in Septenber 2006. There were no bays were we were at the end nearest the bridge as you can see from my pic.
Cheers Sid


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for all your help guys

in the end we stayed at the Messe as we could hook up and leave the 500w oil rad on all day to give some background heat as it was FREEZING over there at the back end of last week.

the Messe campsite isn't cheap - €30 per night - but as this was business, that can go through on expenses! superb facilities as well and I have to say the showers were superbly warm which always helps. we arrived quite late (9pm or so) and the entry to the site was locked but there was an old German fella keeping an eye out for late visitors so he unlocked and helped sort us out and we registered in the morning.

only downside is that it's a bit of hack to get into the Altstadt as you're a 15/20 min walk away from the U-Bahn station at the Messe and, although there are shuttle buses, they are a bit intermittent late at night so it's quicker to walk to it.

we hit a tasty blizzard leaving Dusseldorf on Saturday for the return journey via the Moselle Valley - and another one on Sunday at Lille which was Alpine in it's intensity and freaked the local drivers out as I guess they don't see snow like that much. Luckily I'm used to Alpine driving so I felt quite calm about it - I had the snow chains but thankfully careful driving on the motorway meant I didn't need to crack them out!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> thanks for all your help guys
> 
> in the end we stayed at the Messe as we could hook up and leave the 500w oil rad on all day to give some background heat as it was FREEZING over there at the back end of last week.
> 
> ...


Thank you for getting back to us. It's always nice to know how others found the facilities, and your feedback may help someone else travelling there at this time of year.
Did you find it noisy with the AC movements, or were they a bit subdued out of the holiday season?

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Jock

not that noisy at all - the motorway wasn't noticeable as the site is well sheltered from it and the airport was quiet overnight although flights did start a little after 6am but nowhere near as busy as say Heathrow or Gatwick though!!


----------

